

What Web Framework developers usually forget - vti
http://showmetheco.de/articles/2011/4/what-web-framework-developers-usually-forget.html

======
yko
You made so much for Mojolicious growth and promotion and now doing great job
for security audit (which is a point most people are lazy to do). Thank you
much! It's a good article to re-read from time to time, just like check-list.
Do you plan any security-related articles in nearest future?

------
edtechre
TIL there are still people writing web applications in Perl.

